# Best options for selling Starwood Vacation Ownership Timeshare



## tripletmom (Feb 18, 2009)

I purchased this shortly before becoming pregnant with my first, and then with my triplets. With 4 small kids, and rising association fees, and the need to pay for expensive preschool in the Fall, I can't afford to keep this anymore. What are my best options for selling in others' experience?


----------



## oregonguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, triplets..congrats, and good luck. I can't imagine 3 at the same time!...Others will chime in who know the property, but it will help to make clear whether or not you have paid in full or are making payments on the timeshare.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2009)

With the economy in bad shape, the bottom has dropped out of the timeshare market.  Right now the top Starwood resorts, like the Westin Maui, are only selling for 50% of the original retail price.  Island View units for even less.  

If you have paid it off, you can count on about a 50% loss.

If you haven't paid it off, you probably won't be able to sell it for enough to cover the loan.

Many owners rent their Starwood timeshares for more than enough to cover the maintenance fee, so you might want to consider that, if you own a popular week.

_Because we have a strict no-advertising rule, you can't post the name of the resort here, but feel free to email me if you'd like more specific info. about selling or renting your resort._


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 18, 2009)

If this is WKV, WSJ, WKORV/N, or WPORV - please feel free to PM me and I can give some advice (based on my opinion), but like many others in this situation - be prepared for bad news.


----------



## James1975NY (Feb 19, 2009)

It all depends on your specific ownership....can you share the following:
 - Home Resort and phase (if applicable)
 - Villa size
 - Week Number on Deed
 - Villa Number on Deed
 - Is this an annual ownership or every other year?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2009)

James1975NY said:


> It all depends on your specific ownership....can you share the following:
> - Home Resort and phase (if applicable)
> - Villa size
> - Week Number on Deed
> ...



Because of the TUG no-advertising rule, please do not post this info. on TUG, but you may email James privately, if you wish.  (Click on his blue user name.)


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 21, 2009)

[This post was moved from another thread - DeniseM TUG Moderator]

I was reading this thread because I am interested in selling my timeshare for the same reason and because I have 4 little ones, 3 of them triplets, I didn't expect to have when I spent $17,500 on my [xxxx[  (gosh I feel stupid now)! Mine's paid in full, and I understand that I won't get near this amount back. I am very new at all this, and what I am confused about is what of what I originally bought would be included in the sale? There's SVN points of 148,100 and then Starood Preferred Guest Starpoints of 72,000. Does this go to the purchaser in the sale? I also earn points on my Starwood Amex. I have something like 200,000 points. Do I lose these or do they transfer? Should I just call SVN and ask all of these questions to be sure? What are the best ways to try to sell this? If I do ebay, how do I get one of the timeshare closing services involved? Any insight into the timeshare purchasing companies (I heard Timeshare Relief is a ripoff...assume the others are too). I am clearly challenged with this so any honest help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2009)

tripletmom said:


> I was reading this thread because I am interested in selling my timeshare for the same reason and because I have 4 little ones, 3 of them triplets, I didn't expect to have when I spent $17,500 on my [xxxx[  (gosh I feel stupid now)! Mine's paid in full, and I understand that I won't get near this amount back.



Selling a timeshare is like selling a used car - as soon as you drive it off the lot, the value drops dramatically and in this economy, resale values have dropped even lower than usual.



> I am very new at all this, and what I am confused about is what of what I originally bought would be included in the sale? There's SVN points of 148,100 and then Starood Preferred Guest Starpoints of 72,000. Does this go to the purchaser in the sale?



If you bought at one of the mandatory resorts, Westin Ka'anapali, Westin Kierland, Westin St. John, Harborside, or Sheraton Vistana Village, the Staroptions will transfer to the buyer, but resales cannot be converted to Starpoints.  If you bought at a resort other than the ones listed above, the ownership of the timeshare will transfer to a new owner, but the ability to convert it to Staroptions will not.



> I also earn points on my Starwood Amex. I have something like 200,000 points. Do I lose these or do they transfer?



Neither one - the Starpoints are all yours, they are not connected in any way to the timeshare.



> Should I just call SVN and ask all of these questions to be sure?



You can, but chances are that at least 50% of the answers will be wrong.  This is your best source for factual information.



> What are the best ways to try to sell this?



Right now, there is no best way - with the economy the way it is, you should expect to take a loss of 50% or more. 



> If I do ebay, how do I get one of the timeshare closing services involved?



The buyer pays for and chooses the closing company.



> Any insight into the timeshare purchasing companies (I heard Timeshare Relief is a ripoff...assume the others are too). I am clearly challenged with this so any honest help is appreciated. Thank you.



If you use a reseller, they will take a large commission and you will lose even more than 50%.  There is no upside to selling right now.  You would be better off to learn about renting, so you can cover your maintenance fees and perhaps earn a profit.  Then, maybe when the children are older, you can use your timeshare for some great family vacations.  If you own at a destination that you have to fly to, and airfare is a problem with a family of 6, you can exchange for a resort that is closer to home.

For lots of info. about how Starwood works, check out the FAQ at the top of the board and then let us know what questions you have.

Good luck!


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 21, 2009)

You've already lost most of what you paid for the unit, so consider that as money down the drain.  The only value it has to you now is using it. I'd do what Denise advises and try to rent it for the cost of MFs until you can afford to go again.

The easiest way to ride out the storm, IMO, is to offer it up to friends, family and co-workers for the cost of MFs.  Most units are still bargains if you just have to foot the MFs, so it'll be a win-win.  And you can advertise here on Tug for free, I believe.


----------



## calgarygary (Feb 21, 2009)

Most importantly, do not use any company that charges a substantial (anything 3 figures and above) fee.  They will tell you want you want to hear right now, how valuable your ts is, that they have a buyer, that they can get you more $, etc. but you will have spent your $ for nothing.  You really have 2 options, find a way to get the most out of your ts (maybe renting?) or to accept your losses and sell using the methods described in the How to sell your timeshare thread.


----------



## hvanv0405 (Feb 21, 2009)

have you considered just renting it out?  When the kids are older it'd be nice to have to take them all right?  Rent it out for the first 5 to 10 years, you own it for like and would probably make your money back in rent or at the least cover your annual fees plus a little extra and then still own the property.

If you have 148,100 options you could always try to get a week at a high demand place like Maui and rent for a good couple grand or more.

Further more with over 200K starpoints you could always offer extra hotel nights and book for someone that is willing to pay you for a pricebreak on hotel stay if you won't be using them.

They also convert to airmiles. . .many companies like Alaska airlines you get 25K miles for every 20K transferred.  You can always try posting something on craigslist for getting airfare for someone, have them pay you for the tickets and you use points.

With our incentive points (from our developer purchase) we got Nights & Flights packages.  Booked two of these to Disneyland.  For two packages of 60K points each we got 5 nights at a Cat 3 resort (sheraton park anaheim) and 50K miles transfered to our choice of airline.  We ended up with 120K Alaksa airline miles for transferring 100K starpoints.  This was able to get us 6 RT tickets from Spokane to Anaheim.  Then we had two rooms at the Sheraton for 5 nights.  We took our kids and our moms.  This would have easily been a $5K trip.

You could offer something like this on Craigslist or ebay.. . put it in the buyer/winners name.  Since its against the rules to sell points then just list as a "trip with airfare" or something. . .no one needs to know you're booking it with points.  

If you want help or info on the Nights and Flights deals shoot me a PM anytime.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually, the when you transfer your Starpoints to an airline, _SPG_ gives you the bonus, not the airline.  So you can transfer 20K Starpoints to most airlines and get 25K FF miles.  There are a couple of exceptions, so check out the list on SPG.com, before transferring the Starpoints.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 21, 2009)

*OK, so renting is the way to go!*

First, thank you everyone for your advice. I really appreciate it.

So, since my timeshare is biennial, my assumption is that I am going to have to try to make up 2 years of MF in one year (provided they don't get hiked again two years from now, which I am sure they will be). I noticed there's a renting section of TUG, and I have skimmed the information there. I looked at my contract and outside of Interval (who prohibits commerical use of the unit), I couldn't see anything that prohibits renting of the SVO unit. So, how does that work? Do I have to reserve the unit in advance for a certain week and then advertise that week, or leave it open for the person to choose the week (and hope it's open)...we have the "Platinum" season. If I get someone interested in renting, get all of my payment and refundable deposit up front, then how is their arrival coordinated with the resort? My apologies for the ignorance, and I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## grgs (Feb 21, 2009)

Review this thread (also listed under the Starwood Owner Resources sticky) for some great advice:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59868

Glorian


----------

